# Remembering old times @ T-Lane



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

After talkin to Stogi about T-Lane yesterday it got me remembering...










































































I added more at the bottom...


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

i plan on making a ride there one day


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice brute ya had there!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

king05 said:


> Nice brute ya had there!


Thanks. I sure miss her!! She had HC Pistons & Web150i cams in her too :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

here are a few more


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

That second last look's soupy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it was nasty... the MST's just wouldnt pull through there... That was before I upgraded to 29.5's... haha.. I was trying to be easy on it while it was new, and just put on some 26" MST's but... it didnt last long... by the summer she had 29.5's on her.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Kinda miss judged the entry point on that one....lol I have some old pics saved somewhere. I'll see if I can't find a few.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stogi said:


> Kinda miss judged the entry point on that one....lol I have some old pics saved somewhere. I'll see if I can't find a few.


Yep I remember you commenting that, that hole had gotten you before, and you wernt taking any chances.. haha

It's funny seeing how low the water is in this one, compared to my video up top!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

yep..been tires up in that one more than once ....that hole was the cause of my first rebuild hahaha.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Ya can't beat a sister that will jump off had help push...lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Those are some great pics Jon. I don't know what they used to race in that mud pit, cause it doesn't have a bottom. It must have been boats! I made it about half way across this summer, but when i got dumped off, i went out the side. You ever tried that horseshoe pit? I bottomed out when the front end dropped in, and i chickened out. One last thing, Reba?, really? haha, jk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

2010Bruterider said:


> Those are some great pics Jon. I don't know what they used to race in that mud pit, cause it doesn't have a bottom. It must have been boats! I made it about half way across this summer, but when i got dumped off, i went out the side. You ever tried that horseshoe pit? I bottomed out when the front end dropped in, and i chickened out. One last thing, Reba?, really? haha, jk


Nah I stayed out of the horseshoe that day... I walked the first part and stepped about 3 feet in and it was up to my thighs already so.. I stuck with the pit. I took a pretty good razzing for chickening out on the horseshoe but... oh well.


----------

